# 2001 Maxima battery light problem



## dekumar23 (Apr 17, 2004)

Everyday I get my battery light and brake light come up and then go away after driving or idling for sometime (10-15 minutes).
Is this a alternator problem or just sensor has gone bad? Does coming up of battery light (error) gets registered in the computer chip.


----------

